# Painting EMT



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

I have an upcoming job that is going to be all exposed pipe. I'm thinking of painting the overhead runs black to match the painted purlin. 
Any particular type of spray paint to use? EMT prep process? 

I think painting a bundle on the ground to dry, 
then bend as I go. Do final touch ups after installe


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wipe the emt down with a white vinegar soaked cloth, let it dry and any decent paint will work well.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I would spray it in place. 
Bending will flake the paint. Lots of scratches during installation, means you will probably be touching up along the entire run, essentially painting it twice.
Or get the pipe powdered coated ($$$)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> I would spray it in place.
> Bending will flake the paint. Lots of scratches during installation, means you will probably be touching up along the entire run, essentially painting it twice.
> Or get the pipe powdered coated ($$$)


Reminds me of the green coated rigid that you paint the scratches and pipe wrench marks afterwards.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd say if the customer wants it to match the ceiling they can pay a painter to spray the pipe once it's up. Otherwise with a little lead time you can get emt in almost any color you want just talk to your wholesaler.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Canadian would just use Teck cable. It's black already.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> A Canadian would just use Teck cable. It's black already.


and the spacing on the straps/hangers would be when used horizontally up in framing.........?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> and the spacing on the straps/hangers would be when used horizontally up in framing.........?


It's black, against a black ceiling. Who is going to see it:laughing:

Actually, strap it every 3-4 feet to keep it neat. Just like your MC cable


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> A Canadian would just use Teck cable. It's black already.


TECK90, the wonder cable. Does just about any kind of job:thumbup:


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I'd say if the customer wants it to match the ceiling they can pay a painter to spray the pipe once it's up. Otherwise with a little lead time you can get emt in almost any color you want just talk to your wholesaler.


So far, paint not in the scope, just thinking of things that might come up at my mtg with the GC, would be a nice touch and make a little extra $$ without too much effort for 200' pipe.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

wcord said:


> TECK90, the wonder cable. Does just about any kind of job:thumbup:


When the guys ask me how I want something run, Teck90 is generally my go to answer :thumbsup:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Biscuits said:


> I'd say if the customer wants it to match the ceiling they can pay a painter to spray the pipe once it's up. Otherwise with a little lead time you can get emt in almost any color you want just talk to your wholesaler.


Like Biscuits said: http://www.alliedeg.us/emt/true-color-emt/

It's a better coating than you could do with paint, and it doesn't flake when you bend it.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah Columbia MBF sells black emt:

www.columbiambf.ca/emt/true-color-emt/


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> I'd say if the customer wants it to match the ceiling they can pay a painter to spray the pipe once it's up. Otherwise with a little lead time you can get emt in almost any color you want just talk to your wholesaler.


be aware though that painting conduit can reduce its ability to radiate heat as layers of paint becomes insulation and you may have to derate the conductors in the conduit
only a very thin coat if any at all!
powder coating would be preferable


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I think EMT looks better unpainted.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

As already pointed out, just buy black EMT. 

http://www.alliedeg.us/emt/true-color-emt/

Roger


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> be aware though that painting conduit can reduce its ability to radiate heat as layers of paint becomes insulation and you may have to derate the conductors in the conduit
> only a very thin coat if any at all!
> powder coating would be preferable


Actually painting increases emissivity. Bare metal has a relatively low emissivity. This is why IR thermometers don't read accurately on bare metal, and the usual trick is to hit the spot to be measured with a spot of flat black.

Now, if you said the paint reduces its ability to CONDUCT heat I would agree with you!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

AK_sparky said:


> Actually painting increases emissivity. Bare metal has a relatively low emissivity. This is why IR thermometers don't read accurately on bare metal, and the usual trick is to hit the spot to be measured with a spot of flat black.
> 
> Now, if you said the paint reduces its ability to CONDUCT heat I would agree with you!


meant to say conduct! had to many beers tonight:laughing:
best paint to use is stove black (the kind used for wood or coal stoves)
leaves a thin coat thats durable dries flat black


----------



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

I had to work with 1 1/4" white spray painted emt and compression fittings. We had to touch up our 90s and many of our offsets and kicks. The white also picked up dirt off my hands.

I was working off a lift and still wrenching at around head height most of the time, the pipe was hung off long threaded rod hangers. The compression couplings were very frustrating to install because the paint made the pipe too big and grippy, so that they fought the whole way into the fittings. And because of how difficult it was to push them on you sometimes couldn't tell if it was seated like you would with unpainted pipe and fitting.

Anyone have clearance fit issues with painted pipes in set screw connectors?( never done any) I might paint a scrap piece up and make sure it fits easily enough in the connectors and couplings you intend to use, or mask off the tips of pipe before painting to be safe.


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> Like Biscuits said: http://www.alliedeg.us/emt/true-color-emt/
> 
> It's a better coating than you could do with paint, and it doesn't flake when you bend it.


Does anyone know the cost, never knew of this


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Use flat black spray paint. Paint most of it, then roll it over and finish it.

If it's warm and dry and you apply it properly by gentle layering it on, the first part will be dry enough to roll over by the time you get to the 20th piece.

Here, I can paint a stick and it will be dry enough to handle by the time I get to the end of the stick. You will obviously need to touch it up.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

west shore electric said:


> Does anyone know the cost, never knew of this


Painted 1/2 emt runs $2.50 a stick for me as of 2 weeks ago


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had a contract that extended out to 5 yrs with all the change orders. Had to paint all exposed conduits and that was 99 per cent of em. After fooling around with a couple of painters I took my lead mans advice and had em do electrostatic spray painting on our stuff after that. It would only pay for itself when you are talking bales and bales of emt and rigid / IMC like I had to do considering cost of equipment. Saved me a bundle though.


----------

